# AquaScapist - Where creativity meets nature.



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Back then I used to have a site called ThatsMyTank; which consisted of several journals of my aquariums and a few articles that I have written. Well after looking at my buddy's page, Jason Baliban - Project Aquarium, I've decided to do something similar.

I have designed and develop my own personal site that is dedicated to planted aquariums and aquascaping. It will have articles, reviews, photos, etc ...

Anyhow, the website is http://www.aquascapist.com

Feel free to check it out and let me know if you have any suggestions that will improve the site!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

New blog entries posted!

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=blog


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

You guys are just too cool. Looking forward for the pics.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hahaha thanks Thanh, you're cooler since you live near ADG!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, we want pictures!
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

John,

I saw that you had posted your email directly in the website on the contact page. You will end up getting tons of junk mail due to crawlers that the spammers use to gain email addresses. You can either create a Contact Me form in the page that the users can type and click a Submit button or you can mask it. Here are a few links for your reference:

Link 1
Link 2
Link 3

BTW, nice design, especially the color combination and the font selection.

Good luck.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Luis - I'm working on it! haha, over 1000 pictures to go through. I will most likely end up with about 300-400 photos.

Ravi - Yea I know, I haven't received any spam mail yet but I think that is because my site is somewhat new. 

I will take the contact form into consideration.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Information regarding the 2009 International Aquatic Plant Layout contest is released.

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=home

They have their own web site too, http://en.iaplc.com

I will work on the photos from the 2008 AGA this week and hope to post them up sometime this weekend.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've completed my article on my experience at the AGA convention!

If you would like to read ... please take a look!

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=articles

I am almost done with photos! Don't worry guys!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Photos that I took at the Iron Aquascaper Competition are now uploaded!

View my web site to take at look at the photos! Enjoy!

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=gallery


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

New article added! 

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=adaframe


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Everything should be working fine!

I have added a new section! Videos! Woo hoo!

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=videos

Keep the suggestions and comments coming!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Review of GLA Choice Regulator added!

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=reviews


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

My write-up for the Houston Plant Fest is now added to the articles section. Enjoy the read and photos!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

John this is really great. I like that you had different photos than Jason al though they are Jasons photos. lol

Great site though and I hope you and Jason will continue doing these neat articles and stuff, it feels like the plant hobby is slowly making it's way and maybe become as big as it is in Japan and such!

Keep up the good work. That last tank looks amazing!!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks man! 

As long as I keep attending these events, there will be more to come!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

New design for AquaScapist. Articles and videos added! Check it out, thanks!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've added my 34g cube grow out planted aquarium to my website and as well as a new video. Check it out, http://www.aquascapist.com/aquariumLayouts_34gcube_growout.php


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I went through my collection of photos from all the planted aquarium related events I've attended and came across a few that I would like to share with you. If you haven't already, please check out my articles and photos of my experience.

http://www.aquascapist.com/aquariumArticles.php


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i always wanted to go on the houston plantfest collection trip but i was always too busy


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Finally got around to adding my 75g - Upon Hills 'Til Morning Rises aquascape on my website. Please check it out if you have already, thanks!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am in the process of redoing my website, so please disregard the look of it at the moment.

However, after a couple days, I managed to go through all the photos and selected a few. I also wrote a recap of this year's convention.

Enjoy!

http://www.aquascapist.com/aquascapist-articles/aga-2010-convention-recap/


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Excellent job John! Wish I could be there. :tea:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Another post on the Iron Aquascaper 

http://www.aquascapist.com/aquascaping/iron-aquascaper-2010-competition/


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

New content posted!


----------

